# Dreams of your future Husband



## Cholet112 (Feb 15, 2007)

Have any of you single or married women been given dreams of your husband by God? And have they come to pass?

Im asking because lately my prayer to GOD is that HE would speak to me in my dreams. Well HE has been, but so far none of them have been about me but others in my life or surroundings. Well last night he gave me one just for me. I have been feeling like Im one of the women who will never be married, but GOD gave me a dream of a man. Without going into detail he was incredibly beautiful and GOD even gave me his name. 

Has GOD ever did this for any of you and the dream came true? The man you met and married (or engaged to, or dating) had the name and the physical looks as in the dream.


----------



## tmichelle (Feb 15, 2007)

I have never had dreams that came true (thank goodness because I've had some wacko dreams).  I seem to have dreams that reflect the state of mind I'm in (hmmm... what does that say about me?).  In fact after I married my husband (a gift from God) I would have nightmares about being married to one of my ex-boyfriends!  I would wake up in a panic and be so relieved to see my husband next to me.

P.S. I love the progress your hair has made!


----------



## cocoberry10 (Feb 15, 2007)

tmichelle said:
			
		

> I have never had dreams that came true (thank goodness because I've had some wacko dreams).  I seem to have dreams that reflect the state of mind I'm in (hmmm... what does that say about me?).  In fact after I married my husband (a gift from God) I would have nightmares about being married to one of my ex-boyfriends!  I would wake up in a panic and be so relieved to see my husband next to me.
> 
> P.S. I love the progress your hair has made!



Ditto for me.  No husband dreams.  And yes, your hair looks amazing!  It's got that swang (as my mother would say)   !


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Feb 16, 2007)

I never have "getting married dreams"  But a lot of people have been speaking into my life "you will make a great wife" lately!  God is good!  I trust and believe that he will provide.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Feb 16, 2007)

I had a dream last week where i was being proposed to outside of a restraunt in boston. (i have never been there)


----------



## ADB (Feb 16, 2007)

Cholet112 said:
			
		

> Have any of you single or married women been given dreams of your husband by God? And have they come to pass?
> 
> Im asking because lately my prayer to GOD is that HE would speak to me in my dreams. Well HE has been, but so far none of them have been about me but others in my life or surroundings. Well last night he gave me one just for me. I have been feeling like Im one of the women who will never be married, but GOD gave me a dream of a man. Without going into detail he was incredibly beautiful and GOD even gave me his name.
> 
> Has GOD ever did this for any of you and the dream came true? The man you met and married (or engaged to, or dating) had the name and the physical looks as in the dream.



I have!!!  I had a dream about my husband in 1996 and I got married to him in 2000.    

In 1996 I had a dream that I was walking in Kings Island amusement park in Ohio and I was the happiest I had ever been in my life. I had a tall man next to me and we were walking hand in hand. I couldnt see his face because it was blurry. It felt perfect unlike anything I had ever felt before. I felt complete. When I woke I still had that same feeling and I believed God had sent me that dream/vision. So I knew my soulmate was out their waiting for me, and I was going to find him, but little did I know he was not for me to find but, for God to send him to me when I was ready.

I met my husband about a year later in 1997.  In 2000 we got married and guess what...........Our honeymoon was at Kings Island amusement park and I was extremely happy like in the dream I had 4 years ago. I didn't remember the dream until after the honeymoon and that's when I told him about it.

I talked about this in more detail in another tread called "soulmates".  I'll try to find it and copy and paste the rest of the story.  I's too much to type over again.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Feb 16, 2007)

I could not see his face either it was blury


----------



## shalom (Mar 22, 2007)

I have, but it was with one of my best friends husband and to add assault to injury he's a cheater, there was another man in the dream and I told my husband I should have married him.  Needless to say this dream did not make me happy.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 22, 2007)

Dreams can be very prophetic... 

Both Joseph's in the Bible are perfect examples.   There were Kings as well and these Kings were also sinner's, yet God spoke to them prophetically.  

King Nebecannezzer (sp?), the handwriting on the wall; The King who tried to 'sleep' with Sarah.  These were both 'sinners' and yet God spoke to them in a dream of warning, when He could have 'killed' them right off. 

Look how God spoke to Samuel when he was just a little boy.    Dreams are awesome venues in which God will 'speak' to us.  Why?  Because our minds are not actively arguing with Him. We are not distracted.

However Dreams are also a continuation of what we suppress and 'think' we have done away with.  Yet, the issue is still there and is waiting for us to resolve it.  

As for marriage dreams, this is ideal for one to hear from God.  For you can ask God over and over to continue to give you clarity of the dream's meaning until you have His peace settled in your heart about it. 

Psalm 16:  'He counsels my reigns in the night seasons..."   

In one translation it says, ".....He tells me what to do." 

No matter what you dream, ask God for clarity.  

Years ago when I was overweight and so ready to 'give up', I kept having this one Dream over and over.   I dreamed that I was wearing a white skirt and the waist was criss-cross lace front tie.    I kept thinking, "I have to have a very small waistline to wear that."    Guess what?  In the following months, I lost over 87 pounds....    Wasn't that nice of God?

So, if you want to know something, ask God to Dream His answer to you.  He will....God will surely speak to you in a Dream.  He never fails.  This includes your future husbands.      Just ask.


----------



## Cholet112 (Mar 22, 2007)

Its frustrating. I have been asking GOD for clarity. I keep having dreams about this guy. I know the guy from my dreams now. 

I cant even be in the same room with the guy. When he comes into my presence this feeling comes over me that I must admit I have never felt before. I have been around fine men before, even dated them and never had this effect on me. I turn into a totally different person when he is around. I remember seeing him for the first time last year he literally took my breath away and ever since then I havent been able to breathe with him in the same room. When he comes over to talk I cant be my usually bubbly self. My mentor noticed something. When she came over to talk to me she said "Girl, you acting like you in love.......are you in love with......" Im like NOOOOOO!!!! Because I dont even know him. Its not possible to be in love with someone you dont even know.....or is it?

Now Im having dreams about him. Each dream is different, but they are starting where they leave off. I have asked GOD to reveal the reasons for the dreams but I got nothing. They stopped for about 2 weeks but last night he was back. I dont even see him regularly because he is away at school in another state so I cant blame it on that. 

Sorry I just needed to vent.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 22, 2007)

Cholet112 said:
			
		

> Its frustrating. I have been asking GOD for clarity. I keep having dreams about this guy. I know the guy from my dreams now.
> 
> I cant even be in the same room with the guy. When he comes into my presence this feeling comes over me that I must admit I have never felt before. I have been around fine men before, even dated them and never had this effect on me. I turn into a totally different person when he is around. I remember seeing him for the first time last year he literally took my breath away and ever since then I havent been able to breathe with him in the same room. When he comes over to talk I cant be my usually bubbly self. My mentor noticed something. When she came over to talk to me she said "Girl, you acting like you in love.......are you in love with......" Im like NOOOOOO!!!! Because I dont even know him. Its not possible to be in love with someone you dont even know.....or is it?
> 
> ...


 
You need to vent.  It's healthy.  And it's online...  

Truly, I know this is very unsettling for you.  It's unusual and you don't have a clue about the rhymn or reason.   

So let's ask God to 'settle' you and then ypu, little one, ALLOW Him to 'settle' you.  Let's pray....

 "Father God in place of hyped emotions, give me your peace. "  

No man is worth losing the 'holding power' of our antiperspirant.   That's all we need is wet underarms to add to an already tense situation.  

Now, if he is your husband, ask God to bring him to you.  And God will do it.  "Lord if he's the one, then let him come...  Just keep me cool during the process."  

You see, God is not only 'speaking' to you, but to him as well, if this man is indeed your future husband.   Also, write down your dreams.   Begin to do this now.  You'd be surprised how many times, you will discover something different each time you recount the dreams.  

You're going to have the answers.    Truly, you will.  God is not the author of confusion and He says that He will not have us ignorant.  Also, He loves giving us His peace.   This is His special time with you...the Dreams.  Your Heavenly Daddie, is taking the time to talk to you and He has you all to Himself...while you are sleeping.  

Just be at peace, angel.


----------



## Cholet112 (Mar 22, 2007)

Shimmie said:
			
		

> You need to vent. It's healthy. And it's online...
> 
> Truly, I know this is very unsettling for you. It's unusual and you don't have a clue about the rhymn or reason.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you.

 I have been writing the dreams off. I just guessed it was my desire for him that has manifested itself into my dreams. Only, the dreams arent at all sexual, not in the slightest. And I dont want for him sexual, Im mean he is a hottie, but its deeper than that. I have never been in the place before and I believe that GOD will reveal the reason in HIS timing.

I will pray that prayer before I go to sleep tonight.

Thanks Shimmie!


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 22, 2007)

Cholet112 said:
			
		

> Thank you.
> 
> I have been writing the dreams off. I just guessed it was my desire for him that has manifested itself into my dreams. Only, the dreams arent at all sexual, not in the slightest. And I dont want for him sexual, Im mean he is a hottie, but its deeper than that.  I have never been in the place before and I believe that GOD will reveal the reason in HIS timing.
> 
> ...


 
Even if it were sexual, it's nothing to be ashamed of.  These days, I'd be worried if it wasn't...  

Just wanted to make you smile...  

((( Big Sister Hugs )))


----------



## Cholet112 (Mar 22, 2007)

Shimmie said:
			
		

> Even if it were sexual, it's nothing to be ashamed of. These days, I'd be worried if it wasn't...
> 
> Just wanted to make you smile...
> 
> ((( Big Sister Hugs )))


 
In my dreams....No.....When I see him.......shoot thats a WHOLE nother story (I have to repent often, or just not look at him). I already told my mentor GOD will have me married in 2 years because I cant be celibate for much longer. He KNOWS how much I can bear in that area!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 22, 2007)

Cholet112 said:
			
		

> In my dreams....No.....When I see him.......shoot thats a WHOLE nother story (I have to repent often, or just not look at him). I already told my mentor GOD will have me married in 2 years because I cant be celibate for much longer. He KNOWS how much I can bear in that area!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
The beauty is that you are* 'aware'* of *all* of your feelings.  And with that, you are aware of who you are.  Even more beautiful, you are talking to God about it, 'straight up.'    It's when we 'pretend' that we get into trouble.   Upfront with the Lord, He has it all under His control and so do you.   

I wish you sweet blessings...total peace and all of the answers.  Write your Dreams; type them in a private blog where only you have access.  You'll find the answers right there and by the counsel of the Holy Spirit.

I love this scripture:

"Lord, show thou me, that which I do not see; where I have sinned I will do no more."    (Job 34:32)

God wants to keep you and stablish you and surround you inside out with His peace.   

Sweet Dreams, precious sister...God is right there putting it all into clear focus...just for you.


----------



## tmichelle (Mar 22, 2007)

Cholet112 said:
			
		

> Because I dont even know him. Its not possible to be in love with someone you dont even know.....or is it? quote]
> 
> 
> Why would it not be possible?


----------



## Cholet112 (Mar 23, 2007)

tmichelle said:
			
		

> Cholet112 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tmichelle (Mar 23, 2007)

The first thought that came to mind while reading your thoughts on falling in love at first sight was how a new mother many times falls in love with her new baby at first sight.  And the baby has done nothing to encourage it, it is just being itself.  I know a grown man is a different kettle of fish but it just reminded me of the capacity of the heart to quickly expand.

BTW, I fell in love with my husband the evening I met him.  I was intrigued and attracted at first sight and by the end of the evening I was praying that the Lord would help me to marry him or someone just like him.  I even fasted for him for months (one day a week) while we dated.  We ended up getting married less than a year after we met and we just celebrated our 9th anniversary yesterday


----------



## Cholet112 (Mar 23, 2007)

tmichelle said:
			
		

> The first thought that came to mind while reading your thoughts on falling in love at first sight was how a new mother many times falls in love with her new baby at first sight. And the baby has done nothing to encourage it, it is just being itself. I know a grown man is a different kettle of fish but it just reminded me of the capacity of the heart to quickly expand.
> 
> BTW, I fell in love with my husband the evening I met him. I was intrigued and attracted at first sight and by the end of the evening I was praying that the Lord would help me to marry him or someone just like him. I even fasted for him for months (one day a week) while we dated. We ended up getting married less than a year after we met and we just celebrated our 9th anniversary yesterday


 
Did he know you were the one when yall first met?


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 23, 2007)

tmichelle said:
			
		

> The first thought that came to mind while reading your thoughts on falling in love at first sight was how a new mother many times falls in love with her new baby at first sight. And the baby has done nothing to encourage it, it is just being itself. I know a grown man is a different kettle of fish but it just reminded me of the capacity of the heart to quickly expand.
> 
> BTW, I fell in love with my husband the evening I met him. I was intrigued and attracted at first sight and by the end of the evening I was praying that the Lord would help me to marry him or someone just like him. I even fasted for him for months (one day a week) while we dated.
> 
> *We ended up getting married less than a year after we met and we just celebrated our 9th anniversary yesterday *


 
*Happy Anniversary  *
*tmichelle and Hubby*
*and many, many,*
*Eternally*
*Blessed*
*More*

**​


----------



## Honey6928215 (Mar 23, 2007)

I must admit I have given up dreaming about my future husband.  Eventhough I don't see one in the near future.  It may work for some but I feel that God knows you more than anyone so He knows what man is best for you...eventhough you have your eye on someone.  (Not me though) 

Like someone said the dreams may be prophetic so in a way it giving you an idea of who he may be.


----------



## tmichelle (Mar 23, 2007)

Cholet112 said:
			
		

> Did he know you were the one when yall first met?


 
He says he knew he found a special friend, but since I was in his mind an older (by two years) beautiful (like I said in his mind  ) black female it took him about a week to disregard the fact that I might not be interested and make his move anyway.


----------



## tmichelle (Mar 23, 2007)

Shimmie said:
			
		

> *Happy Anniversary *
> 
> *tmichelle and Hubby*
> *and many, many,*
> ...


 
AWWWWW!  Thanks!


----------



## chinadoll (May 9, 2007)

I believe i've seen my hubby. I saw his eyes and hair but everything else was blurry. When i woke up, I was so happy,but it's kinda dissapointing because it seems like i won't meet this person, but that shouldn't be my main focus because my focus should be on the Lord. I trust that he will bring him when we're ready. :Rose:


----------



## lonesomedove (May 13, 2007)

After reading the thread on soulmates I began to  ask that the Lord reveal my husband to me in a dream, or even just whether or not I would ever be married.  Well since then I have dreamed about a good friend of mine that works in my building.  In the dreams I am the happiest I have ever been.   This guy is about to move out of the country and has not shown any type of interest in me other than being friends, so I asked God again to show me my husband in a dream, and I dreamt about him again and was extremely happy in my dream.  Now I'm starting to wonder if I am making myself dream about him.  What do you guys think?


----------



## Cholet112 (May 14, 2007)

lonesomedove said:
			
		

> After reading the thread on soulmates I began to ask that the Lord reveal my husband to me in a dream, or even just whether or not I would ever be married. Well since then I have dreamed about a good friend of mine that works in my building. In the dreams I am the happiest I have ever been. *This guy is about to move out of the country and has not shown any type of interest in me other than being friends, so I asked God again to show me my husband in a dream, and I dreamt about him again and was extremely happy in my dream. Now I'm starting to wonder if I am making myself dream about him. What do you guys think?*




I felt the same way, like I was making myself dream about him. Then one of my mentors, whose opinion I trust completely, flat out told me he wasnt the one for me. I have since given up thinking that it was from GOD and chalked it up as a figment of my imagination and a crush gone to my head.


----------



## chinadoll (May 16, 2007)

Sometimes I think it's me but I have never seen this person. I think you can tell if it's your imagination by the way you feel afterwards. After i had that dream, I felt great. It wasn't a sexual feeling but like a mutual feeling. Dreams are so confusing...


----------



## chinadoll (Aug 28, 2007)

Bump.......


----------



## Cholet112 (Aug 28, 2007)

I have since giving up trying to figure out my dreams. I think my dreams were my desires manifested and not GOD given. I think I wanted love so bad that I conjured up this man that wasnt mine. I have prayed consistently before going to bed that GOD would show me my husband or give me an inkling so that I can hold on until he comes, but I gets nada. Its a little disheartening honestly.


----------



## andreab (Aug 28, 2007)

Yes.  I had a dream.  The only thing I could remember was his name "Will".
I was in heavy prayer and into the Bible.  I had this dream  I could only remember his name.  Weeks , months later.  I met my tow truck guy he told me his name was "Will".  

Will was only short for his gov't name and not what everyone knew him by.  I thought this wasn't going to work didn't want to get my hopes up.  

Thats what I prayed for "God's Will be done..."

His contact name in my cell phone is still "Will".  He asked why one day I told him this same story.


----------



## chinadoll (Aug 28, 2007)

andreab said:


> Yes. I had a dream. The only thing I could remember was his name "Will".
> I was in heavy prayer and into the Bible. I had this dream I could only remember his name. Weeks , months later. I met my tow truck guy he told me his name was "Will".
> 
> Will was only short for his gov't name and not what everyone knew him by. I thought this wasn't going to work didn't want to get my hopes up.
> ...


 
I receive something like this. I was praying and this name 'John' popped up out of nowhere. I don't know any Johns, so this could have not been me. I asked God to take it away because I wanted a clear mind while I was praying, but it would not go away. So I wrote it down. Thanks for sharing your story. :Rose:


----------



## **Tasha*Love** (Aug 28, 2007)

chinadoll said:


> I receive something like this. I was praying and this name 'John' popped up out of nowhere. I don't know any Johns, so this could have not been me. I asked God to take it away because I wanted a clear mind while I was praying, but it would not go away. So I wrote it down. Thanks for sharing your story. :Rose:


Last year I was having constant dreams about my "husband" and in my dreams I would call him "John". I could not figure out why the name "John"?  Well after about two months of the same name going thru my dreams and mind, I met my John at a restaurant.  Things have been rocky between us because he lost his wife 8 months before he met me. I am not sure if he is the one but I have had signs that he may be the one.  Right now I am praying that God shows me "his will" for our relationship.  I really care about him but I only want what God has for me.


----------



## Aidenberry03 (Aug 28, 2007)

This is my first post over here....

My down stairs neighbor has done something for me. I have only spoken with him a few times (by now he probably thinks I am crazy) but something about him is speaking to me. I have not thought about marraige seriously but for the past few weeks, I have envisioned us married with children. I dont know if this is a passing thought or God is talking to me. At this point, he is commanding a lot of my attention, and he doesnt even know. I am going to wait this one out. I invited him to dinner, and he cancelled on me.

P.S. He is a very religious man, in some peoples eyes, I may be considered a heathen... So maybe him cancelling was God's way of blocking me from him.erplexed Maybe I am not "right",


----------



## chica_canella (Aug 28, 2007)

I've had dreams about my futute husband.  I always remind myself that I need to continue seeking the kingdom of God and His righteousness first. I even looked up in the dictionary to see what righteousness means. It means virtue.

But anyway, I think it is perfectly normal for us as woman ot desire to be married.  I know that I am unworthy of many of God's blessings but I know also that God is good to us and that being in a God-filled marriage glorifies Him, which is why we were made in the first place-yay!

So, to say all that: God will bless me with a good husband and my husband with a good wife-me!  I feel excited about being married and being able to raise my children in a manner which serves Christ, moreso than I was taught when growing up.  To just have a household that genuinely serves God and glorifies Him by being obedient to His word. That makes me happy!


----------



## OhmyKimB (Feb 8, 2008)

I think so. And I also think I need to stop thinking maybe so but that it is/was so. And all these things are happening to me now. Each dream is something I'm going through now


eta: I remembering praying to meet who I was going to be with and becoming friends with him and having a relationship with him even if we weren't ready for each other. And helping each other to be ready for one another.

Well last year this time I had like 5 dreams...I never really knew who the guy was...he would keep changing from someone I knew to someone I didn't. Then I met him weeks later...But I've learned that it was to show my attraction to this person. Every guy started as someone I had liked/dated/"talked to" then would morph into another  person. But I was really happy....well I think I know who the person is. And I think that the dreams are coming true....I can see each situation setting itself up now.

Also...now I have more dreams...some of which are to relax the sense of urgency I feel. That I need to wait and I CANNOT rush things no matter how much I want to.  I think these are all cuz I've asked God to help me figure out what is going on. So I mean I just ask him for help when I'm confused.  It's funny how much info he's giving me but I know that's because of the type of person I am...especially with my ADD self I'd be all over the place if he didn't give me the direction he's given me so far....even though I met him I see I'm getting EXACTLY what I asked for...I wanted to meet him and be friends with him...but I do see how God is changing or is in the process of changing our mindsets for each other...


----------



## Butterfly08 (Feb 9, 2008)

Yes.  I dreamed of dh when I was between 11 and 13.  The crazy thing is, we were in completely different states, and I dreamed of him AS HE WAS AT THE TIME.  When I met him, he looked different.  In my dream, he had a ponytail (something that was never attractive to me) and was very very buff.  I also dreamed something intimate about him and I that I will not share.   And it was true. 

ANY-WAY, when we did meet, the ponytail was gone (thank GOD) and he was in shape but not bulked up (he was in the military when I dreamed of him and had a fat neck).


----------



## Butterfly08 (Feb 9, 2008)

Cholet112 said:


> [/b]
> 
> I felt the same way, like I was making myself dream about him. *Then one of my mentors, whose opinion I trust completely, flat out told me he wasnt the one for me.* I have since given up thinking that it was from GOD and chalked it up as a figment of my imagination and a crush gone to my head.


 
Did s/he say why?


----------



## chinadoll (Feb 10, 2008)

jamila75 said:


> Yes. I dreamed of dh when I was between 11 and 13. The crazy thing is, we were in completely different states, and I dreamed of him AS HE WAS AT THE TIME. When I met him, he looked different. In my dream, he had a ponytail (something that was never attractive to me) and was very very buff. I also dreamed something intimate about him and I that I will not share.  And it was true.
> 
> ANY-WAY, when we did meet, the ponytail was gone (thank GOD) and he was in shape but not bulked up (he was in the military when I dreamed of him and had a fat neck).


 
How did he look in your dreams?? I think i saw mine, but his face was blurry. The only thing I saw on him was his clothes, eyes and hair. How can you tell, it was him? When you meet him did you know he was from your dream? Sorry for the questions. lol


----------



## Butterfly08 (Feb 10, 2008)

chinadoll said:


> How did he look in your dreams?? I think i saw mine, but his face was blurry. The only thing I saw on him was his clothes, eyes and hair. How can you tell, it was him? When you meet him did you know he was from your dream? Sorry for the questions. lol


 
Well, it's been quite a few years since I was 11, lol,  but from what I can remember I did not see his face.  I definitely did not recognize him when I met him.  In fact, I turned him down the first time he asked me out! 

Like I said, I saw him as he was at the time I was 11ish, so when I did meet him he looked completely different.  We discovered after we were dating that he use to rock the ponytail and huge bubble muscles years ago.  And also, there was that intimate detail I dreamed about that was true....


----------



## juju (Feb 24, 2008)

Which verse in the bible or psalm should someone read for clarity in our hearts desires ?


----------



## Butterfly08 (Feb 24, 2008)

How about these:

My favorite:
Delight thyself also in the LORD: and he shall give thee the *desires* of thine heart.
Psalm 37:3-5 

For my *thoughts* are not your *thoughts*, neither are your *ways* my *ways*, saith the LORD. For as the heavens are higher than the earth, so are my *ways* higher than your *ways*, and my *thoughts* than your *thoughts*.
Isaiah 55:8-9

I believe that as you delight yourself in God and do what He has called you to do, your desires will become merged with His, and He can't help but to fulfill His desires. Does that make sense?

One more:

For I *know* the *thoughts* that I think toward you, saith the LORD, *thoughts* of peace, and not of evil, to give you an expected end.
Jeremiah 29:10-12

God has good things in store for you.


----------



## metamorfhosis (Feb 24, 2008)

I called my aunt one day and she said that she had a dream about me getting married. I had a child but I wouldn't let "them" see him or her. I didn't ask her any details but I am trying to get in touch with her to find out details now. 

I had a dream last night about the man who I think will be my husband. For some reason I was talking about how I felt about others (not sure if this was the men I dated) and I was about to tell him that I loved him and the dream ended. And when I was about to say I love you, I could really feel it. In the past, I said I love you and didn't know what love was.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Feb 24, 2008)

juju said:


> Which verse in the bible or psalm should someone read for clarity in our hearts desires ?


Psalm's 20


----------



## All_Me (Feb 25, 2008)

I love this thread! I am sooooooooooo romantic at heart and God knows. I pray that my husban will find me.  I have had dreams of spiritual nature of the gift He has given me but not of my husband. There is a guy that I am totally crazy about and I asked God to help me deal with my emotions! But right now even though I realllly want to atleast be dating my future husband ... I would rather be where God wants me to be if that makes any sense. I have goals that I would like accomplished and I believe God is saying run after Me. Seek Me. And I will give all you all your heart desires. So I'm just running.........


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Feb 25, 2008)

Well yes and no, I had a dream that I got married and it wasn't to my daughter's father so it was conformation that it was time for me to let him go.

And it was sealed when he had a dream that I married someone else.

I never saw his face but I believe he is out here....


----------



## kweenameena (Apr 10, 2012)

Bump


Just bumping because I've been dreaming about a man who I don't know. 
I have seen his face. He's not someone I'd usually go for but he's handsome, nonetheless. We are happy and have a family.

I told my bff and she thinks I'm crazy.
I told my Christian coworker and she thinks I'm dreaming of God. And that is God showing me love in my dream.

Now I'm not so sure.


----------



## EagleEyes85 (Apr 10, 2012)

kweenameena said:


> Bump
> 
> 
> Just bumping because I've been dreaming about a man who I don't know.
> ...


 

It could be real. 

Do this, write down in details the man you saw. Be very specific about what you saw and put it in your bible. Just in case he is the man you are going to marry, or just someone who will come into your life, you will have confirmation.


----------

